# Choose DirecTivo OS 6.2 or 6.4



## drewbp (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am about to do an upgrade of the hd on my HDVR2. I believe that the 2 current OS are 6.2a and 6.4. I believe that the 6.4 does not allow MRV. are there any compelling reasons to choose one OS over the other, except for MRV.

I currently only have one working HDVR2, but I do have a second one that could be put into place to use MRV.

Comments, suggestions, questions for clarification welcom.


----------

